

China risk story just getting started, while Greece nearly over - tokenadult
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/07/07/us-column-russell-china-greece-idUSKCN0PH04M20150707

======
tokenadult
News from Tuesday 7 July 2015 trading in China:

"China sharemarkets swings hit global markets"

[http://www.theaustralian.com.au/business/markets/china-
share...](http://www.theaustralian.com.au/business/markets/china-sharemarkets-
swings-hit-global-markets/story-e6frg916-1227432180927)

"Chinese chaos worse than Greece"

[http://www.news.com.au/finance/economy/chinese-chaos-
worse-t...](http://www.news.com.au/finance/economy/chinese-chaos-worse-than-
greece/story-fnu2pycd-1227430761673)

